# oil sensor gti-r



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

ok i posted on the sr20 forums and no one wants to help......
wasnt too sure where the oil sensor was on the gti-r motors and was wondering if someone could help me out......and also how easy is it to hook up the oil pressure gauge??? some help wold be greatly appreciated 

thanks
ice


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2003)

nss200sx said:


> ok i posted on the sr20 forums and no one wants to help......
> wasnt too sure where the oil sensor was on the gti-r motors and was wondering if someone could help me out......and also how easy is it to hook up the oil pressure gauge??? some help wold be greatly appreciated
> 
> thanks
> ice


 it is right on top of the oil filter a one wire plug u cant miss it its the only one there. thats for the factory oil gauge


----------



## nz_aj (Nov 19, 2003)

If you're going to run an aftermarket gauge you'll find it easier to fit the matching sender, assuming it's electric.


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

nz_aj said:


> If you're going to run an aftermarket gauge you'll find it easier to fit the matching sender, assuming it's electric.


i know where the sensor is at now.......i went and bout a new one but i got one for the 95-98 sr20 motors......so i need to get one for the 91-94 sr20 motors right considering i got a 91 gtir motor?.......i got an oil pressure gauge but the guy i bought it off of failed to tell me it was for ford motors.....is there n e way it might fit on mine?


----------

